
Elon's Musk - thomasfromcdnjs
https://elonsmusk.co/
======
throwaway2016a
Looks like checkout actually works... out of curiosity, what is the legality
of using an actual likeness of Elon Musk?

~~~
gremlinsinc
I'm more curious how they extracted 'essence of Musk' from Musk, is he a
partner? lol

~~~
ashdav
No musk was harmed in the making of Elon’s Musk

------
kitcar
"Our product and brand is intentionally a parody, and is not connected to the
real Elon Musk."

------
muse900
Welcome to the era of the living Meme.

